# Tatas' Rs 1 lakh car at Auto Expo 2008



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2007)

At New Delhi Auto Expo on Jan. 10 2008


*www.topnews.in/files/tata's%20Rs.%201%20lakh%20car.jpg
Car enthusiasts can get the first glimpse of the much talked about Tata Motors’ Rs 1-lakh car during the ninth Auto Expo scheduled in New Delhi on January 10. However, commercial launch of the model will not take place before mid-2008.

Tata Motors will be jointly participating with Fiat in the expo, which begins on January 9, and will be spread over a pavilion of over 5,200 square metres. 

The expo, a biennial event, has been showcasing the Indian automobile and auto component industry for the last 18 years.

The Rs 1-lakh car, which the Tatas say will be a “people’s car”, has been much talked about not only in India but in the global arena in recent times. 

The company, which has kept a tight lid on engineering specifications of the model, says the car will create a paradigm shift in low-cost transportation. 


An independent non-executive director was quoted as saying that the model will be an eco-car, capable of delivering a mileage of 25 km a litre on petrol. 

“Acceleration wise it is the same as that of a Maruti 800,” he said. In fact, he had taken a drive in a prototype of the car, describing his experience as “amazing”.



> What’s said
> 
> Made using more plastic to reduce weight.
> 
> ...



*More plastic *


The car is said to be made using more plastic in an effort by Tata engineers to reduce weight of the vehicle, and less number of bolts.

The New Delhi auto expo, where the model will be unveiled, is expected to give car enthusiasts more details of its the look and engineering specifications. 

“In keeping with the company’s tradition of unveiling its new cars at the auto expo, the company will present its people’s car,at a special ceremony on January 10,” the company said.

Tata Motors will also display a range of new passenger vehicles at the expo, while Fiat will display passenger cars from its international range. 

From its commercial vehicles stable, Tata Motors’ displays will include buses from the joint venture with Marcopolo of Brazil, newly-developed multi-axle heavy trucks, pickup vehicles, applications of panel vans, and new mini-trucks.

*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2007/12/20/stories/2007122051640200.htm


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 20, 2007)

read it today's newspaper, waiting for that day


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

how big is this car compared to m800?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

i think this is only for 2 seaters


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 20, 2007)

According to the spy pic that i saw on T-Bhp,its looks very similar to Maruti Zen Estilo!!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 20, 2007)

seen the pic for the first time....thanks a ton buddy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> According to the spy pic that i saw on T-Bhp,its looks very similar to Maruti Zen Estilo!!!!


From the above pic, it looks more like a squashed up Swift!


----------



## [xubz] (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys! Think of the Extra Traffic it Creates! Parking Space! If everyone buys it then Bangalore _will_ be HELL.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

25 km/litre and acceleration same as that of maruti 800 is quite good... looking forward to it.. !! But since it's made more of plastic, would be easily damaged by small dashes or would lose stability even at a speed of 60km/hr


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with subs, car for 2 is just not viable for a city like Bangalore!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Doesnt this look like the car used in the chase sequence in "DaVinci Code" ?

Regards,
ray


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep it looks like the Smart Fortwo


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, so thats the name.
Was searchin google with a hundred different queries to find it 

Thanx.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 20, 2007)

from the pic , its lookin nice ! thnx...


----------



## axxo (Dec 20, 2007)

looks like a big size helmet for TVS 50


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> looks like a big size helmet for TVS 50


tvs 50 rocks...*farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys i dont think that the Real car looks like the one in the 1st post.


----------



## nix (Dec 20, 2007)

this car is targetted for students and two wheeler users... nothing like driving in a car for a student. driving in two wheeler in bang traffic and heat is like driving in hell... good news... all i need is ac...


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 20, 2007)

If car is 1lac then i think AC will be 10k!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 20, 2007)

i guess its a nice car . i like small ones


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a mix up of swift and estilo.
BTW is it still 1 lac?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Looks like a mix up of swift and estilo.
> BTW is it still 1 lac?



No i had read once in TOI that it will cost around 1.2 lakhs in you include tax, insurance etc... but still pretty cheap


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys, it's just a 2 door car. You see a lot of Cars like this in Dubai, not India. They do have sitting capacity of 4 also. It depends. 

Parking is not a problem in India (as in Dubai), people look for smaller cars even though they can afford bigger cars. With the population and the traffic going up daily, I think it's a welcome sign. 

I don't think that's the picture of the Car. If it is, it's stunning.


----------



## anand1 (Dec 20, 2007)

What to say........?
According to me it is full "dubba".


----------



## shyamno (Dec 20, 2007)

I have read in some newspaper that this 1lac car will have 4 door but it seems to have 2 door( from the pic).....

I don't think this is the real pic...


----------



## multi (Dec 20, 2007)

if  that  photo  is  correct  then  it's  similar  to  that  electric  car  "Reva"  

2 seating  car  for  1.2  lakh  -  buyer  will  say  why not  get  cheap 2nd hand  4 or more seater  other car  or  will  say  I  will  pay  more  buy  other  4 seater  .


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ Yep.. And maruti ll also reduce the m800's price to 1.5k levels soon.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 20, 2007)

ally





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I agree with subs, car for 2 is just not viable for a city like Bangalore!



Actually it will be better for the Bangalore traffic. Here at Whitefield, come 5PM and you see all these people driving back home in huge cars like Innova. Imagine! One person in a car like Innova.


----------



## sauravgr8 (Dec 20, 2007)

How about the spear parts?? is it repairable in the indian market....


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

^^Its TATA so it will be easily available


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

uses plastic..hmm but it is a winner i think also it is a *4 seater*.u just have to shift the seat at leftside to sit at back seats! It is a winner!people will leave bikes and will choose these type of cars!

Maruti 800 is sure gonna stop production before the end of 2008.alto already replacing it.M800 buy is very less in states like kerala now.
So,tata can fill that gap too.also afaik 3 more companies like nissan,suzuki too are gonna bring small cars as competitiors ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2007)

that pic in 1st post is an *artist's impression*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 20, 2007)

*bp0.blogger.com/_Scnn9NMv0oc/RsupQouBWfI/AAAAAAAABeQ/ayHGQO6ZEkM/s400/image001.jpg

This foto i got months back saying it as tata's 1 lakh car... 
Will this be a real  

The main thing to worry is abt the safety...
But our TATA ji said.. it would comply all safety norms...

It should not be like share autos running in Chennai  

So lets c!!


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 21, 2007)

What ever it is guys you cannot expect a ferrari or even a safari for 1lac 
 There are many many middle class families in the country who can only dream about a car 
So if you consider the total cost of a car to be Rs.1.2lac including taxes,even then thats not a problem coz many will go for instalment also,
 so think 20k as downpymt
 remaining as 5k*21 months.It comes to 1.25 lac.Assume 5k as interest 
So a person/family who can buy a normal bike of 40-50k can also very easily own a car 

 And secondhand of this car might be available for even 50-60k for which you wont even get a pulsar!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

What about safety? With so much plastic, will the car even survive a crash with a cycle?


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 21, 2007)

Ya they used more plastic it seems......
But i dont think they will be using the same kinda plastic which we use in our household.My be a stronger one.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 21, 2007)

Well guys, for your shock, my dad is working on this small car project.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

I am not in the least intrested in this car. I would not even be intrested in a Mercedes, because these cars a part of history. Who could be stupid enough to invest in a petroleum-based car when there is hardly any petroleum around? 

Reva is the car for me for now(0.4 Rupees per KM is the cost of electricity with a reva) And I only hope that electric bikes from PROPER barands like Honda, Yamaha, etc will hit the markets.

PS: why does this car have only two doors? A real economic family car, if planned, must have 4 doors.


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 21, 2007)

It is a four door car.Ratan Tata is not a fool.He knows Indians psychology quite well.The car in the first post is not the real one.
The pic posted by Ganeshkumar is/seems to be real.As even i have seen the same pic few months ago.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks dude for this news


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

Hope Tata acts more sensibly in case they buy Land Rover and Jaquar (with $2 Bn big, they're the fav). 

A quick look at some parent Automobile companies and their subsidiary.. 

Fiat -- Ferrari
Ford -- Jaguar and Land Rover 
Toyota -- Lexus 
Nissan -- Infinity
GM -- Cadillac (not same as others but still)
BMW -- Mini Cooper

Now we don't want Tata-Jaguar or Tata-Land Rover. Mahindra also did this like Mahindra Renault. 


An example: 
In Dubai, Al Futtaim Motors (Dealer for Toyota and Lexus in UAE) now has separate showrooms for Toyata and Lexus. Also the brand "Toyota" doesn't comes in any of the advertisements that Toyota/Al Futtaim does for Lexus.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Fiat -- Ferrari


 wow... and sadharan Indians often think fiat means this:

 *k43.pbase.com/u41/mbarooah/large/39569532.OR2B6464.jpg

while all the time, the rest of the world knows that fiat is actually this:

 *www.mccullagh.org/db9/1ds-5/ferrari-enzo-2.jpg

People can be amusing...


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

above pic is soo vibrant *farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> above pic is soo vibrant *farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png


 Is that a compliment?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 22, 2007)

Well this seems to be nice car.

The Chandigarh Administration is also taking initiative so that Chandigarh remains CITY BEAUTIFUL 

Today, they decided to give Subsidy on "Reva" since it is 3.14 Lakhs here. After Subsidy it will be around 2.5 lakhs.

The Police Department, Forest Department also use it for patroling and for promotion.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Well this seems to be nice car.
> 
> The Chandigarh Administration is also taking initiative so that Chandigarh remains CITY BEAUTIFUL
> 
> ...


I don't mainly like the Reva just for its being pollution free. The main thing about it is that it needs less maintainance and driving costs, and also looks a bit cool. It also acclerates quite smoothly. If the Formula One start embracing electric cars for their control and acceleration(but less speed), I am sure they will make a big bang here.


----------



## nix (Dec 22, 2007)

@drgrudge:informative post dude... didnt know that fiat if parent company of ferrari..i always thought that fiat was always a strugging company...

@metalheadgautam:nice comparison dude..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

fiat made us Indians troubled by producing premier padmini's and 118NE diesels  yeah the ghosts of old 1950's fiat!I remember the nasty sounding padmini's on road back in 80s and 90's.

Why does the used car rates does not come down in India after a decade of vehicle revolution  still,a diesel indica of 2002 model commands 1.5 lakhs!
while my uncle in newzealand have a 2005 october toyota corolla bought for  a mere 1.8 lakhs($6000, 1 newzealand $=Rs30)!and every member in his family got cars!not to say that all cars are auto-transmission!
there are junkyards in most countries where,even good condition cars are disposed off!

while in India,used car market is vibrant only in capital delhi,ncr.we cannot even imagine getting a used 2006 indica for <50000(yes!thats how afaik used car pricing International!)too bad.I hope more people move off bike to cars hence safety!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> while my uncle in newzealand have a 2005 october toyota corolla bought for  a mere 1.8 lakhs($6000, 1 newzealand $=Rs30)!and every member in his family got cars!not to say that all cars are auto-transmission!
> there are junkyards in most countries where,even good condition cars are disposed off!



Because our government is GREEDY, not to mention DUMB. They never understand the concept of more volumes=more taxes=more revenue



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I hope more people move off bike to cars hence safety!



More people will, including myself, but I love motorcycling, even if its just to work and back most of the time. You'll enjoy if you have a good motorcycle; I have an Avenger.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

All two wheeler riders are not matured.many wants to do wheelies and stoppies in town centres!the pathetic crash and death is really a pain to watch  Old people above 35 are not very careful with motorcycles.teens are making driving  a menace in conjusted towns.I hope shifting to 4 wheelers will be really a life saviour and it indeed is!even helmets cant save lives with two wheelers in cities like cochin where,the drank bikers and fasting city buses means death for bikers  

offtopic:
^I too am a biker  I had yamaha rx100 back in my Engg days (1997-2001).the yamaha sold out after a serious accident with a Jeep.So,I know how it will be if ur  a rash driver or having ur reflexes compromised or even ur eye field is not good(which many 2 wheeler riders dont know)!


BTW,Still I can not stop riding  am on Suzuki Fiero from 2002!I too loves long rides in company of fellow riders esp during nights when u can reach the max speed(mine with fiero is 110kmph 8) )


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

110kmph???

i did tat on my ex. splendour

on pulsar 150- 115
unicorn - 110

8)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> fiat made us Indians troubled by producing premier padmini's and 118NE diesels  yeah the ghosts of old 1950's fiat!I remember the nasty sounding padmini's on road back in 80s and 90's.
> 
> Why does the used car rates does not come down in India after a decade of vehicle revolution  still,a diesel indica of 2002 model commands 1.5 lakhs!
> while my uncle in newzealand have a 2005 october toyota corolla bought for  a mere 1.8 lakhs($6000, 1 newzealand $=Rs30)!and every member in his family got cars!not to say that all cars are auto-transmission!


I used to like Fiat Premier and Padmini. Palio is a good car but not selling much. 

In Dubai, Corolla costs Dhs 50k (Rs 5.5 Lacs), way cheaper than what it costs here. But Petrol is cheap. Cheaper than Mineral Water!  Not even Rs 18 per litre. And Diesel is costlier than Petrol! 

Also you can't drive a car for more than 8 (or 10? , not sure) years in Dubai. It has to goto scrap. In Germany, it's 2 years! 

But New Zealand prices are insane. Rs 1.8 Lac only? We'll buy Landcruiser or Prado and zoom around the place.  

nix- Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I used to like Fiat Premier and Padmini. Palio is a good car but not selling much.
> 
> In Dubai, Corolla costs Dhs 50k (Rs 5.5 Lacs), way cheaper than what it costs here. But Petrol is cheap. Cheaper than Mineral Water!  Not even Rs 18 per litre. And Diesel is costlier than Petrol!
> 
> ...


actually, the indian guys are good in a way. With chocking population, there is no way we can have that many cars, with each person in the family having one, all driving on the road. Also, making costlier means less waste, due to which there is less pollution.

Still, I stand by my views: I may sound a bit fussy, but I feel there is no point in today's cars. The run on petrol and disel. Wow really cool? Modern? Sencible? Nice smelling? Good for the health? No. They are just bull$hit. Landcrusier ho ya Ferrari, Toyota ho ya Maruthi, sab bakwaas hai.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^OK.fuel cell cars is that what ur referring to  as referring wikipedia fuelcell are more polluting than current petrol/diesel cars 

@grudge:yeah,Newzealand it is really cheap those vehicles!i mean with a total population of only 40 lakh people(correct me!) it is indeed easy with many things.but costly with some unexpected things like cellular service providers(vadafone is having near to 90% share),houses(u need to have rs60 lakhs to have a decent house there,most houses and flats are made on wood cemented with concrete as the soil beneath is not stable and most are on rental) and lots more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Landcrusier ho ya Ferrari, Toyota ho ya Maruthi, sab bakwaas hai.


 

post that in a automobile related forum & see the result.

btw wat car/bike you own? 


----
fuel cell is more polluting cos of the way Hydrogen & Oxygen are produced.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *vada*fone is having near to 90% share)


 LOL 

Vada(i) phone


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Petrol is cheap. Cheaper than Mineral Water!  Not even Rs 18 per litre. *And Diesel is costlier than Petrol! *



Don't be surprised! Diesel is costlier at most places,but Indian Govt. highly subsidize  diesel prices to keep inflation in check,thats why it costs cheaper than patrol here.Diesel is better than petrol owing to very high efficiency of diesel engines but it is the deadly exhaust that makes its usage unfavorable. 

And yea New zealand rox!! its too beautiful,too cheap,and no need to work too hard for anything.unlike India.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^OK.fuel cell cars is that what ur referring to  as referring wikipedia fuelcell are more polluting than current petrol/diesel cars
> 
> @grudge:yeah,Newzealand it is really cheap those vehicles!i mean with a total population of only 40 lakh people(correct me!) it is indeed easy with many things.but costly with some unexpected things like cellular service providers(vadafone is having near to 90% share),houses(u need to have rs60 lakhs to have a decent house there,most houses and flats are made on wood cemented with concrete as the soil beneath is not stable and most are on rental) and lots more.


Not fuel cells. I mean electricity. Its advantage is that it can be produced by a variety of methords, and its only these methords that may be polluting. This means that with 100% effitiency in conversion, electricity is the best medium to run a car with. Fuel Cells are NOT polluting, btw, as they just store hydrogen. And yes, I know my views are a little too extreme, but you need to bear with me as usual.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 23, 2007)

I have written a complete article from a negative angle in my blog. If u r interested then u can have a look here.


----------



## nix (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Landcrusier ho ya Ferrari, Toyota ho ya Maruthi, sab bakwaas hai.



this is something like what my uncle says which is: whats the point of buying a better car, when all you need to do is go from point a to point b.

personally, i dont believe that point a point b thing. i dont think he's ever travelled in a merc....

yeah am all for cars... driving in 2 wheeler is so tiring...


----------



## axxo (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Landcrusier ho ya Ferrari, Toyota ho ya Maruthi, sab bakwaas hai.



someone translate this plz


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 25, 2007)

The New Tata Car will cost *1.38Lakhs* and not 1Lakh and will start selling Mid June Next Year


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh sh!t

Forget about reaching home in time. 

Think of traffic..


----------



## skghosh44 (Dec 30, 2007)

More picture of TATA Indiva Rs. 1 lac car is here


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 30, 2007)

^^ lol... are you out of your mind?? That was a concept car shown loong back. No one has seen how the 1Lakh car looks, it will be revealed at the auto expo in delhi, till then everyone will have to wait.

lol... that concept car for 1 lakh?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool... Thanks for the info


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 30, 2007)

guys try and google Tata Jeh for more info


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

no way indiva!it will cost 10 lakh+
<700cc engine with 4 seating,4door looks similar to old suzuki M R Wagon 
...is that what i understand


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 3, 2008)

more plastic !! means more damages by accident.. 
you will need to keep stock of feviquick with you ..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

^no! araldite


----------



## Voldy (Jan 3, 2008)

Bringing Those low priced would be a better thinking by the car manufacture to attract middle class families  but it will be damn sure that it will create alot of headache for the traffic police


----------



## paid (Jan 3, 2008)

Check here *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8e77F6iDnQ


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Indiva @ 1lakh
wow

wtf is happening yaar Indiva is supposed to b an expensive thing


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 3, 2008)

paid said:


> Check here *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8e77F6iDnQ



How many times do we have to tell you guys that Indiva is a concept car and has nothing to do with the 1lakh car.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 3, 2008)

pray dis one turns 2 be it...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 3, 2008)

apacheman said:


> pray dis one turns 2 be it...




@apacheman, the same picture has been posted 3-4times here and has been repeatedly said that this is not the one!

Guys, please stop posting the Indiva pictures because it's just a concept and not the Rs1lakh car!!


----------



## apacheman (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @apacheman, the same picture has been posted 3-4times here and has been repeatedly said that this is not the one!
> 
> Guys, please stop posting the Indiva pictures because it's just a concept and not the Rs1lakh car!!


 any problem mr.? by de way, i said  "pray". who knowz, 'What if' it is. jus hope, u c... umeed; ek aasha....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> The New Tata Car will cost *1.38Lakhs* and not 1Lakh and will start selling Mid June Next Year


strangely, I am reminded of a certain laptop which the MIT made for third-world schools


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all these infos


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 3, 2008)

Hold on for just 7 more days guys!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ Hodling time is going to be longer actually They are not going to start selling it so soon.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 10, 2008)

Waiting time to c the car is oVer... 
Today TATA is going to display people's car.... 
lets c... 
*www.hindu.com/2008/01/10/stories/2008011056101600.htm


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

its out and it rox

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77901


----------



## nix (Jan 10, 2008)

it rocks.... 
the bajaj car is down in the dumps... its comes nowhere close to the TATA car... it was just a publicity stunt...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel tata's car is crap  relying all the faith on bajaj  or better some diesel car like daihatsu hitting indian roads 8)


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 10, 2008)

*specials.rediff.com/money/2008/jan/10tata.jpg

some more pics and info of the new Tata Nano here


----------



## gowtham (Jan 10, 2008)

looks frail though!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

very much resembling erstwhile daewoo matiz or gm spark  who designed it?I.D.E.A or pinan farina?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^

its partly by I.D.E.A. and mostly inhouse design.

pinin farina would lol at this  

anyway, for the cost its gr8


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can any one say when the booking of the car will be started. I am eager to purchase this car because I think I can drive this car in our 6' wide road of my residence entrance.


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 10, 2008)

^^
from second half of this year..


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

octo 2008


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 10, 2008)

skghosh44 said:


> Can any one say when the booking of the car will be started. I am eager to purchase this car because I think I can drive this car in our 6' wide road of my residence entrance.



Bookings will start within a month and first car is expected to roll out within 8-9months after booking starts.


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody know how many CC's is this car ... heard its around 660 !


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

624cc as per what is said


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

well,i hope the car allows 5 persons(2+3) as it is reported via cnn-ibn etc that it is 21% having more space than maruti 800


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 10, 2008)

yup
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44347000/jpg/_44347603_tata_car_416.jpg

Here...
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7180396.stm


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2008)

Launch video
*www.mediafire.com/?241i1zpl2do


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

My father is all ga ga over this car,  as this is small & fits perfect for our family....it's small so no problem parking in my house. He said " This u can park in your bike garage too" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif. One thing for sure...this car will soon be in our home.


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

so how does this gonna affect the sales of maruthi alto? will this be the terminator of alto.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^I think all car makers are now pressurized to low down their price tags!infact TATA needs a big pat for making the main problem of indians that we dont want cars that are 5lakh+ and when got a small accident needs to spend 15000+.now i think these car manufacturers will look at us,the middle class hopefully!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 10, 2008)

mine too.it looks f'n awesome for 1.2L


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

damn i still have 3 yrs to pay due for my duo wagon-r


----------



## vish786 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *This car is most of plastic*





the most important thing what am interested to know is wats gonna happen when this car gets hit (ob. I mean accident)...  will all parts split apart


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^it already passed a frontal crash test JFYI


----------



## kartik (Jan 10, 2008)

This car is good for middle class family but as the price is low i think there is no security features in the car.in case of an accident the is totally damaged..............


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^it already passed a frontal crash test JFYI



18 wheel Truck hit test?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^it already passed a frontal crash test JFYI



hmm.... only *frontal *


----------



## moshel (Jan 11, 2008)

the car looks like a metal sheet body is kept on a sledge with 4 wheels hee hee 

but still no doubt that TATA has achieved an unbelievable feat. all credits to Ratan Tata for this wonderful achievement.

although i myself wont be buyin this car, but its just the concept of 1lakh rs car which is great..



kartik said:


> This car is good for middle class family but as the price is low i think there is no security features in the car.in case of an accident the is totally damaged..............



the car is surrounded by hard metal rods or something to help in case of accident.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^car must not be allowed in major highways!it saves!


----------



## moshel (Jan 11, 2008)

^^yeah...btw i was thinking minimum speed required on expressway 80Kmph....this car has top speed 70kmhs..

definately not for the highways.
btw some1 was saying that the windows need to be adjusted manually? i didnt understand it......


----------



## vish786 (Jan 11, 2008)

moshel said:


> btw some1 was saying that the windows need to be adjusted manually? i didnt understand it......



..... arre manually matlab haat se uphar neche kar na padta hai... auto nahi hai. 

ppl are acting dumb today or its just an illusion ?


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 11, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzxJTCv8Sq...ew.aspx?uid=6823690528285707616&ad=1199940800

check this


----------



## Pravas (Jan 11, 2008)

BREAK :- Why Men Cant be car models...

Link:-*www.funtoosh.com/dj.php?details=MEN~325


----------



## aninnovator (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude got the wrong image. the rest is the best.


----------



## nix (Jan 11, 2008)

i didnt like the way the seats are placed over metal rods in a very crude way. there should have covered it atleast...


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 11, 2008)

This car would affect the sale of Maruti 800. the market for other cars won't chnge much.

And beware of more traffic jams!!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, more traffic jams ...


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 11, 2008)

TATA'S People's Car


----------



## moshel (Jan 11, 2008)

vish786 said:


> ..... arre manually matlab haat se uphar neche kar na padta hai... auto nahi hai.
> 
> ppl are acting dumb today or its just an illusion ?



OOPS...sorry...i realised later that actually i had read that on BBC website.......haha...

the option for winding windows manually is news for them?????lol

I feel like a NB


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 12, 2008)

now it's official website

and some cool wallpapers -
*www.tatapeoplescar.com/tatamotors/php/images/wallpaper1_1024.jpg
*www.tatapeoplescar.com/tatamotors/php/images/wallpaper2_1024.jpg
*www.tatapeoplescar.com/tatamotors/php/images/wallpaper3_1024.jpg
*www.tatapeoplescar.com/tatamotors/php/images/wallpaper4_1024.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess one thing Tata has really done well is to give customisation option with this car, here is something I designed, guess this is what I m gonna buy soon 

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2784/snag0000js5.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8561/snag0001ts1.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3507/snag0002lk2.jpg


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 12, 2008)

^^
nice .. 
will that pointer be free with the car too..  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm...where is the engine  rear?it is more like pain in the azz  if u have to jumpstart!like how to open,engine bay(if any?) ?


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2008)

its rather sick to hear people comparing this car to hondas and mercs .. manual up down window is an issue to ehm  maruti 800 is the same  and it seems like people are either dumb, blind or deaf or may be all 3 - they cant seem to read, hear or under stand that the car meets all safety and crash norms .... but still they will keep saying i dont know whether the car is safe or no 

and for those who say that this car will make the roads congested .... whenever we go to a marriage we congratulate the 2 and not protest the marriage saying u will increase the population ... the car is for the indian lving in the 2 tier and 3 tier city who has always looked at a car and said i wish i could own 1 .... its not meant for ht 1s who can afford a honda city ... if they want to buy 1 its the who is congesting the road


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 12, 2008)

Rightly said...
Its bad to think... it will lead to traffic jams,...... etc.
Goverment shld think of alternate ways for that.... 
Point the goverment, if traffic jam occurs and not the car company!

Whatever technology it shld reach all.... 
Hope this will reach !!

Really v shld encourage it...


----------



## csczero (Jan 12, 2008)

Imagine ..... replace half of current running two wheelers with NANO..... ... In my city Pune we are already facing trafficjams.. next year will be HELL

and yes I ll be buying it


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^every big/small cities/towns are facing traffic jams regularly.for eg: i live in a small town,here also it takes around 15-20 minutes to travel inside town  I hope the roads are wider!afaik pune got freeway and all!


----------



## axxo (Jan 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> whenever we go to a marriage we congratulate the 2 and not protest the marriage saying u will increase the population ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone got the pics of the New Sumo, Indica and Indigo? The new Sumo looks similar to a pajero from the front, but I couldn't find any pics.

These are the only pics I found:

*New Indica:*

*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2008/01/10/images/2008011052440201.jpg



*New Sumo:*

*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2008/01/10/images/2008011052440202.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

Indica look cool (rear half)

------------

Tata Indica
*indimoto.com/blog//media/blogs/IndiBlog/New_Tata_Indica_X1_Picture.jpg
*indimoto.com/blog//media/blogs/IndiBlog/New_Tata_Indica_X1_Photo_Auto_Expo.jpg

*indimoto.com/blog//media/blogs/IndiBlog/New_Tata_Indica_Interiors.jpg


ROFL
*indimoto.com/blog//media/blogs/IndiBlog/New_Tata_Indica_X1_Fault.jpg
& this is a display car 


*indimoto.com/blog//index.php/2008/01/09/new_tata_indica_x1_auto_expo_2008_launch
==========================
06 January 2008
*The Air-o-Car *
Well it turns out that the zero-emissions car will be will us sooner than we thought. It doesn't run on hydrogen, vegetable oil, coal or even atomic power. It runs on Air, and it's called the MiniCat.
*bp2.blogger.com/_z12vzGo35zA/R4FWMh5RjlI/AAAAAAAAAGc/KOmDi77od5I/s200/Atrevete.jpg
While you might think this is a flight of fancy, don't dismiss it too quickly as TATA Motors has just signed an agreement with Moteur Developpment International ( MDI ) to introduce the technology to the burgeoning Indian market.

Of course it's not strictly a zero-emissions car, more an emissions displacement car. You won't be burning fuel locally ( on the streets ) but you will be using power generated through the national grid to compress air. Also, driving around with a tank of air compressed to 4300psi does sound a little risky.
===================

*Tata Sumo Phoenix *
*bp2.blogger.com/_KtOEsggF1tY/R2524Km2smI/AAAAAAAAANI/vkSYOyAVRKo/s400/Tata+Sumo+Phoenix.JPG

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dscn2173uy2.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dscn2174im7.jpg


*www.carspyshots.net/showthread.php?t=14499&page=2


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2008)

sumo looks like a modified safari

am i missing something or the gauges are in the middle


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2008)

few pics, from AutoCar India February 2008 issue.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06059_274x768.JPG  *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06058_354x768.JPG *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06063_427x768.JPG

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06060_1024x782.JPG *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06061_1024x683.JPG


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now i have to ride on bicycle to reach earliest to my destination


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jan 29, 2008)

the car has wider wheels at the rear to counter oversteer but  would have loved the opposite and then lots of oversteer=lots of drift


----------

